# Wowo Crystal Sealant Vs Sonax PNS - On wheels!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

As I'm fun-employed right now, I've started to put my mind to projects around the house. The new born is obviously taking up a lot of my time, but as we settle into our routines I'm finding a bit more time to tinker and test. With spring in the air, I needed to switch out my winter wheels, and what better time than that to throw down some protection on the summer wheels.

These wheels were coated last year with Gtechniq C5, so they really just needed a top up to restore some more rapid water behavior. The product I have with the most rapid water beading is Sonax PNS, and since Wowo Crystal Sealant is supposed to have some great durability, I decided to split the wheels between the sides and test out the durability (Front DS and Rear DS is Sonax PNS, Wowo CS the opposite).

Below is some stills captures of the bottles, and then a video covering application and water beading. Please note this is the first time I used my DSLR for video, and it's not exactly the best when it comes to usability (it has good image quality, but not real video-centric controls or features, such as auto-focus).

DSC_8990 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

DSC_8991 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Wowo after application and a couple days curing.
DSC_8997 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Sonax after application and a couple days curing.
DSC_8998 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Sonax water behavior on a mist setting.
DSC_9001 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Wowo water behavior on a mist setting.
DSC_9012 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr






2 week update and initial wash video!






So far so good!

2 month update (roughly). Still doing well but I think I'm giving Wowo a slight edge on the faces of the rims. The barrels are pretty even I think overall. Still washed with Gyeon Bathe Essence only so the potential for stubborn build up is likely to start occurring soon.






Enjoy!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice one, will follow this.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Sheep, I was watching a video (see below) of this Sonax product a couple of days ago. Seems Iron remover has a rapid effect on buggering up the beading effect of PNS. Might want to be aware of that if using Iron remover.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

If there was any difference, a Blind man would like to see it


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

How about slickness of Crystall Sealant?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Sheep, I was watching a video (see below) of this Sonax product a couple of days ago. Seems Iron remover has a rapid effect on buggering up the beading effect of PNS. Might want to be aware of that if using Iron remover.


I would take those "torture test" videos with a grain of salt. For example, when was the last time you applied a harsh fallout remover to a freshly polished, prepped, and sealed panel? PNS only lasts around 5-6 months weather/conditions depending, so it's pretty safe to say only a mild APC/TFR will ever be used during that time.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

gloss.lab said:


> How about slickness of Crystall Sealant?


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418420

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

gloss.lab said:


> How about slickness of Crystall Sealant?


I find it pretty slick and that lasted for a good few months into the winter I reckon January into Feb I noticed when drying the car the paint felt a bit more grabby. It was still beading just as well however.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Derek Mc said:


> I find it pretty slick and that lasted for a good few months into the winter I reckon January into Feb I noticed when drying the car the paint felt a bit more grabby. It was still beading just as well however.


That's probably contamination from iron/tar/other dirt along with a reduction in the protection. I notice it too on coated cars. To stay on top of it I now use Koch Chemie FSe after every couple of washes as a QD. This keeps my coated car much slicker and helps keep that contamination from affecting the slickness.

I reckon it would work on Crystal Sealant too, though I haven't tried it. When I get an opportunity with my days (no driveway  ) I am hoping to get a v2 Crystal Sealant test of my own going against some other products I have on my jalopy. I have PNS, I can probably get the Fusso I gave somebody for this test. I'll have to dig in the old cave to see what else we can test. One of the things I'd also like to see is if FSe harms protection.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> That's probably contamination from iron/tar/other dirt along with a reduction in the protection. I notice it too on coated cars. To stay on top of it I now use Koch Chemie FSe after every couple of washes as a QD. This keeps my coated car much slicker and helps keep that contamination from affecting the slickness.
> 
> I reckon it would work on Crystal Sealant too, though I haven't tried it. When I get an opportunity with my days (no driveway  ) I am hoping to get a v2 Crystal Sealant test of my own going against some other products I have on my jalopy. I have PNS, I can probably get the Fusso I gave somebody for this test. I'll have to dig in the old cave to see what else we can test. One of the things I'd also like to see is if FSe harms protection.


I have a bottle of FSe and it's great at removing water spots but I read somewhere (can't recall where as it was a while ago) that FSe affects LSP so I use FSe very sparingly now. I'll see if I can find that article and provide an update if I find it.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Sheep said:


> I would take those "torture test" videos with a grain of salt. For example, when was the last time you applied a harsh fallout remover to a freshly polished, prepped, and sealed panel? PNS only lasts around 5-6 months weather/conditions depending, so it's pretty safe to say only a mild APC/TFR will ever be used during that time.


I only mentioned it because you have used it on your wheels, where an iron remover would be used reasonably often. :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Gixxer6 said:


> I have a bottle of FSe and it's great at removing water spots but I read somewhere (can't recall where as it was a while ago) that FSe affects LSP so I use FSe very sparingly now. I'll see if I can find that article and provide an update if I find it.


That's why I want to test it. I have a suspicion that it doesn't really harm LSP's or if it does, it will be the organic type waxes that aren't very durable anyway. It certainly doesn't have any appreciable effect upon ceramic coatings used every couple of washes, on fact, I think it helps to maintain the coating in a better state than just washing alone.

I think it would be OK to use with a chemically resistant product like Crystal Sealant, that needs machine polishing off the panel to remove. Just need to work out an area to do it.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I only mentioned it because you have used it on your wheels, where an iron remover would be used reasonably often. :thumb:


I wouldn't use an iron remover on protected wheels until the protection starts to fail or the buildup em gets to the point that gentle washing doesn't get it clean. Anything less than a ceramic coating isn't going to last that long on wheels that see regular high strength cleaners, so again it's a bit of a moot point. I clean these wheels with nothing but regular body wash and it gets everything off when they're protected.


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

Sheep said:


> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418420
> 
> :thumb:





Derek Mc said:


> I find it pretty slick and that lasted for a good few months into the winter I reckon January into Feb I noticed when drying the car the paint felt a bit more grabby. It was still beading just as well however.


Thank you both :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I’ve added a 2 week update (roughly) video to the original post. Both products are holding up quite well after a mild wash with gyeon bathe essence.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Out of interest, why PNS and not Sonax Extreme wheel rim sealant..


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

G.P said:


> Out of interest, why PNS and not Sonax Extreme wheel rim sealant..


Because I don't have the wheel sealant, and it's not as useful as it doesn't work on darker wheels.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

They appear to be performing beautifully on the 2 week update. Look forward to further developments and results.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

From my experience this could be a long test! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Because I don't have the wheel sealant, and it's not as useful as it doesn't work on darker wheels.


Good points, I didn't know PNS was heat resident, or Wowos CS was either..


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

G.P said:


> Good points, I didn't know PNS was heat resident, or Wowos CS was either..


I don't think they are, but some products like FK1000P which claim to be heat resistant are less durable, even on wheels, so I don't think heat plays a major role in the equation. Heck, black paint can get as hot has wheels in the summer, maybe even hotter.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Genuinely interested to see how they perform on wheels ?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Haven’t forgotten about this thread, just haven’t washed my wheels in a while. Will be updating if either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

2 month update posted.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Both going well 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

That’s all the dirt build up with over a month since they were last washed? I wouldn’t have bothered washing them with that little dirt. In all seriousness most generic waxes or sealants would be lasting pretty well. 

I personally have seen about 6 weeks to 2 months from PNS on wheels before I need to use a fallout remover. But I drove approx 450miles a week so I’m the other end of the spectrum and get a lot of brake dust build up and grime


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Both holding up well!

I will keep you posted on the barrels on mine as I treated the whole wheel to Wowo's but due to UK Lockdown my car is averaging 8 weeks to the gallon and hasn't had a joyride since March!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> That's all the dirt build up with over a month since they were last washed? I wouldn't have bothered washing them with that little dirt. In all seriousness most generic waxes or sealants would be lasting pretty well.
> 
> I personally have seen about 6 weeks to 2 months from PNS on wheels before I need to use a fallout remover. But I drove approx 450miles a week so I'm the other end of the spectrum and get a lot of brake dust build up and grime


Neither my wife or I are working right now, and I am really light on my brakes (gear down) so this car doesn't dust as much as other cars. Although the wheels looked mild the inner barrels were hit a bit, and slowed down noticeably compared to the initial application. I may work in a mild APC clean in a couple weeks to see if there is a build up on the barrels.


----------

